# A good product for a craftsman .113



## johnLT (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for bringing this product up. I was making my own ZCI and was never really happy. Tried these and will never look back. Easy to adjust is what sells me. You have reminded me to order another…


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm going to order one of these.

Lots of people say "you're a woodworker, make your own zero inserts", but I find making them extremely boring. I would rather buy one, slide it in, and get to work.

Thanks for the heads up/ review of this product.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Great review. I have used these on two different saws and they are amazing. I used to make my own but no more. I had made nice ones out of wood but the seasonal changes with the wood made them either to tight or too loose….these fit perfect all the time!


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

So, who sells it and how much?

I know the Craftsman 113 insert plates are a real pain to make. It really doesn't help when the 10" blade woulnd go farther down. The leveling screws are a must.


----------



## Hoosier25 (Jul 30, 2012)

+1 Works Great!


----------



## WoodworkGuy (Oct 1, 2010)

I purchased one of these at Woodcraft to use as a template for other ZCIs, and will ultimately use it for my main thin kerf blade. Nice to know I purchased a great off-the-shelf ZCI.


----------

